# How big should my windows file size be ? takes huge chunk of ssd



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey guys finally got an SSD , I've got my operating system installed , windows 8 , but it takes up 48gig , is this normal ? or is there a way to make the file smaller ? since id love more room for my games, 48-70gig/128gig just for operating system and programs

And the 48 gig is just the windows folder itself, there's still all the programs that installs with windows i.e sky drive etc..

I realize with windows 8 you've got the new start screen with all the apps and crap which I don't use, anyway to rid of them to save room ? am I missing something obvious here to make space ?

thanks.. =) (loving the SSD for offline RPG games, really is boss  )


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

My Windows 8 Pro installation is 14.1 GB with just the operating system.


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

Any idea why mine is so large and how I can make it smaller ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

When you were done installing Windows 8 was the file size 48GB? Or did it make its way there?

Download and install this to see what's taking up all the space:

SpaceSniffer, find lost disk space the easy way.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The actual size of 32 bit Windows 8 is 10.6GB. 64 bit =13.1GB.


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

Ok I downloaded it and ran the program on my SSD and this is what I got



In all honesty I cant make much sense out of it , my windows file = 47 gig though according to this, what's OEM office taking almost 11 gig ? and what about hiberfil.sys that's taking 6.3 gig, cbs and logs taking lots too ?

can I do anything about this ? I don't really have anything on my SSD that I've placed on it and I've lost 70gig already really annoying , the first game I download to my laptop , I cant even put on my SSD and I've had to go HDD its just silly thanks for your time btw..

*you cant really see the image very well, this is so annoying*


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

oh just removed Microsoft office, it came pre installed , but needed to be bought , that's saved me 10 gig , is there anything else I can remove

*edit , would it do any harm if I removed C:\Windows\Logs?*


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

If you don't need hibernate you can disable it and reclaim that space:

Hibernate - Enable or Disable - Windows 7 Help Forums


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

awesome I did that thanks! already claimed back nearly 20 gig, just wondering on the C:\Windows\Logs should this be deleted, I think its the system restore maybe ?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

There really shouldn't be a lot in the \windows\logs directory. I would leave those alone. You can disable system restore if you don't want to use that feature.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Make your way to this website here: CCleaner - Download 


On the first column where it says "*Download from:"* click on *Piriform.com* 











It should now ask you to either Run, Save or Cancel. Click on *Run*. 


Then click *Run again*. 



You should now see the onscreen CCleaner setup guide. Click *Next >* 












Now click *I Agree*: 












Untick the box for the Ask! or Google Toolbar as it will slow you down: 












When you get to this point of the setup: 












Untick all the boxes accpet the the* first* and* last boxes*. 


Now click the *Finish button* and CCleaner should open up. 


For the following picutres make sure anything with a *RED* arrow is unticked and anything with a* BLUE* arrow is ticked as well as any other check boxes that are shown in the picture. 











Now click on the *Applications tab*: 












In the bottom of the program click on *Analyze*. After that is finished you will see a list of what files will be deleted. Once finished click on *Run Cleaner* 












After the Analyze button: 












Once finished it will show you how much data has been removed. You can now close out of the program. 

*Do not use CCleaner's Registry Cleaner as it could cause problems for your computer!*


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Good grief Masterchief.

You should right up an Article just on best practice use of CCleaner

Well done


----------

